# block heaters



## spoorprint (Dec 13, 2013)

Meant to post this in VanDwelling and rubber tramping, but it keeps getting adressed to general discussion. Anyway.... I'm finding out what you probably knew, which is that diesels rapidly become hard to start in even a little cold. So I did a little research and found out about block heaters.Apparently there are 3 kinds, one that goes in the coolant, one that replaces the oil dipstick, and one that magneticly attaches to the underside of the engine. I'm wondering what your experiance is and what you recommend?


----------



## ByronMc (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd go heat the oil dipstick, as it seems to be out of the way & heats the block,instead of just the coolant


----------



## Dmac (Dec 13, 2013)

i have had good luck with the type that goes in the coolant. it keeps the block warm and you do not need to worry about your radiator freezing if it gets really cold.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't know about a heater that goes in where the dip stick is placed. There is a block heater which is placed in the block where a freeze plug is removed (works better than the magnetic kind yet installation is more difficult). It was -24 here last week and the I had to heat the ignition to thaw it out. A block heater probably wouldn't have helped there, but much engine wear (and sometimes damage occurs during extreme cold starts).


----------



## Dmac (Dec 14, 2013)

the ones that i use are typically spliced into the lower radiator hose and have a short cord that you plug into an extension cord. -24 would be a test for any type of block heater. stay warm up there in S.D. Mmmmmmmmichael.


----------



## spoorprint (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 15, 2013)

yeah, when i was living in west yellowstone, montana, i was surprised that almost every car was plugged into their house/apartment. like, every single car. that's when i found out about block heaters cause it gets to like -40 sometimes in that area during the winter.


----------

